# My hares



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't even had these 6 for a week yet but they are my new favourite rabbits, so sweet and fun. :-D


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Aww they all look cute!


----------

